# Chanel wide wood above tunnel 2



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Log visible upstream of Tunnel 2 on Clear Creek. Small sneak on the left


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

It's hairy. Didn't see it until I was on my way under it.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

This thing is big and horrible. I posted on shuttle it was so ugly. It is 15 or so inches in diameter and looks mightily lodged.

Looks like a job for Cheyenne!

Maybe with a chain set up it could be pulled, if someone were using a giant pry bar to get it started. Could maybe be cut with a chain saw, but it would be tricky and it would suck to let it just go, but it would probably be an improvement.

It is stuck on that razor rock thing; going left is fine, if you know to do so.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Bummer. Thanks for the heads up. 

Can you see it as you are paddling up to it? Trying to picture where this is.


----------



## paulie (Mar 18, 2007)

It's right before the creek bends to go around tunnel 2 it's really hard to see as tango found out and I did ten feet later. Very unassuming drop but could be really bad out crew got lucky but it could be horrible.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Paulie, glad your episode was no worse than ours. Does anyone have a contact with JeffCO search and rescue? or any other agency that might be willing to help out?

Some signage at popular put ins would be worth the effort, if someone is headed there today. Who ended up removing the wood by tunnel 6?


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

Clear Creek County swiftwater rescue team. I contacted CCC Open Space and they called the sheriff. So maybe Jeffco would, the log is in an Open Space park?

I would be interested in helping get this out if having a raft along could help. We do some trips down there when the water is lower.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Note that the log is a ways upstream of the pull-out that is located on the upstream side of Tunnel 2. Last night with the high water it was tough to see from the bank.


----------



## J. Thompson (Jun 14, 2011)

I've the equipment and know how to rig a tyrolean and a big mechanical advantage. 
If someone has a chain saw we could pull it out in Pieces with very little risk to anyone.

josh


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

You should run the log on the **right**. You cannot see the log well at all from the horizon line so be sure you know where it is beforehand. If pullout on the western side of tunnel 2 and walk upstream you will see it. There's a small, but clear channel against the bank on river right.


----------



## oliverdeshler (May 8, 2008)

KSC said:


> You should run the log on the **right**. You cannot see the log well at all from the horizon line so be sure you know where it is beforehand. If pullout on the western side of tunnel 2 and walk upstream you will see it. There's a small, but clear channel against the bank on river right.


Bump
This should be sticky or something. We had no idea about it. Got off lucky for sure today. Definitely run on right bank if you want to run it.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

That thing needs to go! I think a winch would be the best way to get it out quickly without risking sending it downstream. I'm down for helping tomorrow. Who has a winch? Let's get it done. Might just save a life. How many people think about wood before running Clear Creek?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

bump


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I've got time tomorrow (Sunday) to help. I don't have a winch though.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

I can give a hand tomorrow. Any plans formed?


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone down for, say, a 3pm rally at the pullout above tunnel 2?


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

We will be up there, and will have some extra tools, ropes, etc, to help out. Mid-day might be better timing for us.

For us, the first order of business is to go pull one of our kayaks out of Rigo... so, see you up there maybe.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Log is out. Ken, Cutch, Tina, and my wife rocked it!


----------



## paulie (Mar 18, 2007)

Hell yes! Nice work guys that thing sucked harder than Leif's mom at 3am on a Sunday night.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

The caption says it all!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...138269254.1073741826.173301418&type=3&theater


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah Hojo, those chaps rocked! Nice work with the saw. Stihl is the shit. Felt good to get to get that thing out.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for getting the wood out folks! Much appreciated!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Strong work. way to step up.


----------

